# Use of lino on vivarium floor



## Verde (Sep 30, 2013)

Is it safe to use lino/vinyl on the floor of a vivarium? I had planned on using it (for ease of maintenance), until a chap in a carpet shop said it may need to be a special type of lino/vinyl. His reason being in a warm viv some vinyls/lino may give off vapour from the oils used to make them.

Thought I'd better check this out first. Any thoughts?


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Verde said:


> Is it safe to use lino/vinyl on the floor of a vivarium? I had planned on using it (for ease of maintenance), until a chap in a carpet shop said it may need to be a special type of lino/vinyl. His reason being in a warm viv some vinyls/lino may give off vapour from the oils used to make them.
> 
> Thought I'd better check this out first. Any thoughts?


Just set my daughters leopard gecko viv up and used lino, it smelt really bad in there when the heat got on it, vapours definitely being given off. To fix it I hung it on a hot radiator for a day, after this time the smell had gone and all fumes had gone. 

I'd definitely recommend doing the same beforehand to cure the problem.


----------



## Verde (Sep 30, 2013)

Oxmonitor said:


> Just set my daughters leopard gecko viv up and used lino, it smelt really bad in there when the heat got on it, vapours definitely being given off. To fix it I hung it on a hot radiator for a day, after this time the smell had gone and all fumes had gone.
> 
> I'd definitely recommend doing the same beforehand to cure the problem.


Sounds like a great idea. I shall do the same.


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

Depends, what are you housing?
For anything with claws like beardies I wouldn't as their nails can pierce the lining, get caught and rip their claws off when they struggle to free it, seen it happen before.
I'd use tiles instead, easy to maintain and helps keep their claws filed down. That's if you housing them that is lol :2thumb:


----------



## Verde (Sep 30, 2013)

Shauolin said:


> Depends, what are you housing?
> For anything with claws like beardies I wouldn't as their nails can pierce the lining, get caught and rip their claws off when they struggle to free it, seen it happen before.
> I'd use tiles instead, easy to maintain and helps keep their claws filed down. That's if you housing them that is lol :2thumb:


I will be looking to house a BD or Rankins Dragon, so that's certainly applicable to me. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

